# Haunt Calendar AVAILABLE FOR PRE-ORDER!!



## Uruk-Hai

Alright all you haunters and Halloween fanatics out there the 2013 Haunt Calendar is available for *PRE-ORDER!!* The calendar cost is $18.00 US plus shipping. Also, paid Hauntcast subscribers get a 15% discount. The calendar will be printed and ready to ship October 1st with the pre-orders going out first so be one of the *FIRST* to get yours and *ORDER NOW!!* 

http://www.hectorturner.com/halloween/shop.html


----------



## JustWhisper

Just ordered mine, can't wait to get it. Thanks.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Here are all 66 contributors to the 2013 Haunted Halloween Calendar. Congratulations!!! Everyone submitted some great photos and it was hard to choose just one. There will be 66 photos in total - that's AWESOME!

I'm working on the files now with the plan being to have it off to the printer by the last week of September at the latest so I can have it printed and ready to ship October 1. Pre-orders are now being accepted either through PayPal or cheque/money order by mail. The cost of the calendar is $18 USD plus shipping (varies by country). Please see the website for complete order info.

With the Halloween season rapidly approaching and we're all busy preparing our haunts remember the calendar is a great way to say thank you to all your hardworking scare-actors and also the perfect gift for the haunter on your Christmas list. You can also help spread the word to all the haunters you know.

Happy Haunting!
http://www.hectorturner.com/halloween/shop.html


2013 HAUNTED HALLOWEEN CALENDAR: CONTRIBUTOR LIST
(in no particular order)

John Chorko
Creepsville Haldimand
Jarvis, ON, Canada

Grant McDonald
Ihauntu Yard Haunt
Edmonton, AB, Canada

Trevor Baldwin
Draven Cemetery
Angus, ON, Canada

Christina Boudreau
Boudreau's Butcher House Of Horror
Mississauga, ON, Canada

Calvin Cox
Dark Legends Haunt
Burlington, ON, Canada

Spider Rider
The Spider Rider of Dun Ringill
Sacramento, CA, United States

Shannon Horneman
Horneman Haunted House
Edmonton, AB, Canada

Cheryl and Tony Charabin
Clyde Haunted House
Clyde, AB, Canada

Fox Henderson
The Secret Lives of Demons
Charlottetown, PEI, Canada

Lori Crone-Gignac
Sarnia, ON, Canada

Darryl Plunkie
The Haunted Garage
Edmonton, AB, Canada

Chris Ainsworth
Thornhill Woods Haunted House
Thornhill, ON, Canada

Bonnie Barrows & Tom Jameson
Ghouls of Gaithersburg
Gaithersburg, MD, United States

Jean-Marc Guertin
Mockingbird Drive Haunt
Ottawa, ON, Canada

Martyn Ouellet
La Maison en bas de la côte /
The House at The Bottom of the Hill
St-Eugène d’Argentenay, QB, Canada

Melanie Kirk
The Halloween House
Nanaimo, BC, Canada

Terra
Castle of Terra
Kansas City, KS, United States

Frank Cwikla
Psycho Trail
Medford, NJ, United States

Brandon Treadway
Evecrest Cemetery 
Portland, OR, United States

Dena Trees
Champaign, IL, United States

Melissa Watts (Just Whisper)
Camp SLaughter
Pensacola, FL, United States

Karen Waschinski
Day of the Dead
Stratford, ON, Canada

Joseph Carbonetto
Ghoul-bourn Spook Show
Stittsville, ON, Canada

Sharon Lacaskey
Bloodcrest Manor
Winfield Park, NJ, United States

Amanda Galley
Rats Alley
Derbyshire, United Kingdom

Andrew Grant / Larry Adlon
Scaresdale Manor
Oakville, ON, Canada

Scott Messinger
Stonehaven Manor
Plano TX, United States

Jim Walden
Uncle Rudy's Farm
Charlestown, IN, United States

Jerry Waidley
Eerie Manor
Erie, PA, United States

Josh Hindman
Hindman Halloween
Seattle, WA, United States

Chris Arnott
Dunnett’s Dark Lair
Barrie, ON, Canada

Stacy Saman
Valridge Manor
Ancaster, ON, Canada

Paul Counelis
Scarriage Town
Flint, MI, United States

Crimsonwood Productions
Crimsonwood Manor
Edmonton, AB, Canada

The Dills, Fergusons & 1 Levy
The Middle of Nowhere
Harrisonville, MO, United States

Jonathan Clayton
Spookstock
Charlotte, NC, United States

Marie Mundwiler
Wichita, KS, United States

Steven Reeves
Steve's Haunted Yard
Round Rock, TX, United States

Chuck & Mike
House on Haunted Heights
Calgary, AB, Canada

Mary Madonna
Morbid Manor
Smithtown, NY, United States

Mark Lewis
Road's End Cemetery 
Edinboro, PA, United States

Angelina Blackthorn
Blackthorn Manor Haunt
Fairfax, VA, United States

David Lindblom
Unpleasant Street
Pembroke, MA, United States

Mike Bloomhuff
Highbury Cemetery
Akron, OH, United States

Sylvain Gagnon
Maison des damnes
Ste-Therese, QB, Canada

Gary Grisdale
Scaryfield Manor
Scarborough, ON, Canada

Janet Hairston
"Halloweencreature"
Post Falls, ID, United States

Andrew and Frances Allshouse 
Allshaunt
Midland, VA, United States

Jason Federow
Terror Zone
Niagara Falls, ON, Canada

Rebecca Senese
Toronto, ON, Canada

Hector Turner
Blackstone Cemetery
Brampton, ON, Canada

Lorne Kates & Heather Houghton
Houghton Haunt
Newmarket, ON, Canada

Tim Murton
The Twilight Zoo
Elora, ON, Canada

Bob Farrell
Havenwood Haunt
Conception Bay South, NL, Canada

Brad Goodspeed
The Butcher of Provincetown
Scarborough, ON, Canada

Chris Baker
Village Mire
South Yarmouth, MA, United States

Lydia aka Pandora
Mourning Rose Manor
Simi Valley, CA, United States

Cherrylene Leger
Doveborne Cemetery
Cornwall, ON, Canada

MidEvil Mellanie 
Horror at Huntfield
Foreston, MN, United States

Chartwell Witch
Keswick, ON, Canada

The Dunahee Family
Grand Rapids, MI, United States

Jeff & Chris Davis
Davis Graveyard
Milwaukie, OR, United States

Mike Grell
Rockland Haunt
Brooklin, ON, Canada

Frank Wallace
Lurking in the Dark Haunted Yard.
Livingston, IL, United States

Gary Berger
1512 Terror Lake Road,
Moore, OK, United States

Kurtis Primm
Primmsylvania
Melvindale, MI, United States


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Here's a quick teaser of how the calendar pages are coming together! I'll post more as we get get closer and closer to print date. Can you spot yourself here?

I should also mention a late, late addition of Quebec haunter Daniel Chartrand. *That makes 67 photos in total - I'm MAXED OUT!!!* If it continues like this we'll have to add a month or 2 to the next years' to get everyone in!!


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Well I think it's time for another teaser pic or 2!!


----------



## JustWhisper

I got my calendar last week. Very nice quality, great color photos. Thanks for tha hard work you must have put into this.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

JustWhisper said:


> I got my calendar last week. Very nice quality, great color photos. Thanks for tha hard work you must have put into this.


Thanks JustWhisper!! I'm glad you liked it. The variety and creativity of the haunt photos from all over submitted this year really blew me away. It was so hard to pick just one from each person!! Still lots of copies to order once the busy next week or so is over and people start to think about the New Year!


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Have you ordered your 2013 Haunt Calendar yet? Now that Halloween is done for another year it's time to start the countdown to next year. And what better way than with a calendar featuring over 60 inspiring haunt photos from all over to help you count down the days? (literally - there is a countdown printed under each date so you know exactly how long you have until Halloween 2013!  ) 

http://www.hectorturner.com/halloween/shop.html


----------

